# Marine Stoves, Ovens



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have just purchased a Cal 34, 1977,located in Belllingham WA. My wife and I intend to sail her to Seward, Alaska in June of this year, approx. a 3 to 4 week cruise with a 600 mile ocean crossing. This vessel does not have a built in range with oven. Previous owner used a portable propane stove and barbecue in cockpit. We want to install a real range top and oven. These older boats have no propane lockers. Our options seem to be to either install a propane locker in the lazaret with new through hull fitting for venting, or install a new alcohol fueled stove. The alcohol fueled Origo 6000 built in Sweden is the one we are considering. We would really like to use this stove and avoid propane. Anyone with thoughts on this.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have used an Origo stovetop for the past 13 years and really like the Origo. The stove is very reliable, safe and easy to use. Unlike earlier alcohol stoves, I find that things heat up quite quickly on the Origo. The burners are rated at a heat that is very close to a typical marine propane burner. (Land based propane stoves generally have higher heat ratings). The Origo seems to be very fuel efficient. I typically used less than a half gallon over a whole sailing season but the high quality alcohol suggested by Origo is not inexpensive. 

I had just been through the same problem that you are going through in that my recently purchased boat''s propane locker was no where near legal, and there was no easy way to make the locker easy. I installed an Origo 6000. I have yet to use the oven. 

I had also seriously considered the Wallas diesel fuel fired stove. These are really neat stoves. While pretty expensive the idea of using diesel is extremely appealing since alcohol and propane are not always easy to obtain but diesel is readily available everywhere. 

Defender Marine has the Origo 6000 on sale on their website for $899 which is the cheapest price that I have found. http://www.defender.com/cgi-bin/Web_store/web_store.cgi?keywords=Origo&frames=yes&store=yes&Submit1=Search

If you decide to go with propane, I have a almost brand new Hillerange two burner propane stove/oven that I would like to sell. Email me if you are interested.

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff, thanks for the report on the Origo stove. I think that is the way we will go.


----------



## SVImpunity (Mar 7, 2009)

*Marine stove*

Jeff
I read your post re: stoves. I am in the market to buy a LPG stove/oven & wondered if you still have yours available for sale & its condition etc.
Regards John lake (SVImpunity)


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I would be willing to bet no as the post is 7 years old.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*CNG stove w/Oven*

John, let me know if you're still in the market for a stove. I have a good, working Tasco 3 burner stove with oven I'm taking out of my boat for racing.
It's fueled by CNG, but I have all the parts (still installed and working)
r/Mark


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That stove is long gone. I sold it to a friend almost immediately after posting that back in 2002. 

Jeff


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*ct sailor*

i sent you a PM w/contact info for me.
would like more info. either email or post it here.
dimensions, condition, mfgr, etc.
thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tasco Stove*

Thanks John. I can't reply to PMs or send emails here til I have 5 posts. PLease send me email and I can reply to those. I'll get dimensions, etc. ASAP.
I'm in CT so we're no that far away.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tasco Stove*

Also, the stove is all stainless steel, it looks like the oven hasn't been used before. Email to: [email protected]
Regards, Mark


----------



## JIO (Aug 23, 2001)

I too have a brand new stove and propane fittings that has been collecting dust for about 5 years. I purchased a new boat from Europe that was not up to US specs with respect to the propane locker and I wound up putting in an Origo unit instead. My unit was made by Triton and is stainless steel with 2 burners. If interested in pics and/or dimensions, email me at [email protected]

Jon


----------



## breal36 (Feb 23, 2012)

*origo 6000 alcohol stove/oven*

Jeff h,

I went to the web site you recommended for the origo 6000 alcohol stove at Defender and I could not open it. The Defender price for this particular model is $1543.00. I need to replace my Kenyon kerosene stove model #550 as I cannot find the hose from the pressure tank to the stove. I understand parts for this stove are few and far between. Sure would like to purchase a Origo 6000 for $899.00. Any ideas. Thank you


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Breal36, that post was from June of 2009. As far as the hose is concerned, aren't the fittings standard size and threads? Is the hose rigid as in copper or flexible ?


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Actually, Jeff_H's post with the Origo price was from 2002, when this thread started! Things do change in a decade.


----------



## breal36 (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG. I did not even check the post date. My mistake. Guess things DO change in a few years. In any event, I believe my fuel line is flexible, although it is hard to detect, as the fuel line is wrapped in a red hose. If I had to guess, it is flexible. Are you suggesting I have one custom made at a hose facility? I believe we have such a company here in the Dallas area I could research. However, after further consideration, I'm wondering if it might behove me to bite the bullet and just replace the entire stove, since replacement parts are pretty much non-existant for the older Kenyon Kerosene stoves. Mine is original to my 1981 36' Hunter sloop. Thanks so much for the response.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

If the hose was the only item that kept the stove from being operated, yeah I would get an estimate for a custom hose. If this kerosene stove is anything like the old white gas Coleman camp stoves, flare ups as you tried to light it, I would seriously consider a replacement. You could Ebay the old stove.


----------

